# recherche émulateur gratuit pour ubuntu



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour je recherche un &#233;mulateur gratuit (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence) pour &#233;muler ubuntu sur mac je dispose d'un live CD d'ubuntu.
Et si mon imac G3 le supportera?
Merci de votre r&#233;ponse​


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> Bonjour je recherche un &#233;mulateur gratuit (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence) pour &#233;muler ubuntu sur mac je dispose d'un live CD d'ubuntu.
> Et si mon imac G3 le supportera?
> Merci de votre r&#233;ponse​


tu veux faire de l'&#233;mulation sur un G3 ??      

heu...


Bn sinon il y a Q : http://www.kju-app.org/kju/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Merci mais Q émule que du pc alors que je vais émuler du linux.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> Merci mais Q &#233;mule que du pc alors que je *vais* &#233;muler du linux.


bon alors arr&#234;tes tout si c'est pour dire des conneries comme &#231;a...


Va &#224; carrefour, ach&#232;te toi un pc avec XP et va sur msn et fais des skyblog, &#231;a c'est de l'informatique !


* pour ce qui est en gras dans la quote : parle pas trop vite, l&#224; c'est "veux", pas "vais"


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon sans d&#233;conner (et parce que c'est les vacances de no&#235;l aussi...) :

un PC, c'est un ordinateur, c'est le mat&#233;riel.

Windows, comme Linux ou Mac OS X, ce sont des Syst&#232;mes d'exploitations (il y en a plein d'autre)

Sur un PC, on peut installer plein de syst&#232;me d'exploitation, dont Windows et Linux.

Si on simplifie : Linux, c'est "juste" un noyeau, ce que tu va utiliser toi c'est une des ditribution utilisant ce noyeau.
Il y en a plein, la plus en vogue en ce moment c'est Ubuntu.




Q, c'est un &#233;mulateur, c'est &#224; dire (toujours en simplifiant) que c'est un logiciel qui va te permettre de faire tourner un syst&#232;me d'exploitation sur un ordinateur virtuel.

Qi tu avais juste lu le site de Qemu, tu aurait vu que Qemu peut &#233;muler plusieurs processeurs, dont la famille des x86, qui va te permettre de faire tourner Linux.


Seulement, et tu t'en doute (enfin peut-&#234;tre pas en fait), les performance ne sont &#233;videment pas au rendez-vous, et autant te dire que sur un G3, si par l'&#233;mulation tu arrive a terminer l'installation d'un syst&#232;me, ben c'est que t'es super patient !


Sur ceux, bonne lecture sur les liens que je t'ai mis, et n'&#233;site pas &#224; &#234;tre curieux et &#224; continuer de lire, de liens en liens  (jusqu'a ce que tu retombe sur cette page ! :rateau: )


----------



## Warflo (27 Décembre 2006)

Sinon tu peux toujours prendre un live-cd d'ubuntu ppc, comme ça tu n'auras rien besoin d'émuler


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai le live CD mais je ne veux pas rebooter le système parce que je dois passer de ubuntu à mac os x.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> J'ai le live CD mais je ne veux pas rebooter le système parce que je dois passer de ubuntu à mac os x.


ben alors utilise Q, mais attend toi &#224; ce que &#231;a soit leeeeeennnnnt...


----------



## heroe (28 Décembre 2006)

bientôt p4bl0 aussi mechant que tatouille 




p4bl0 a dit:


> bon alors arrêtes tout si c'est pour dire des conneries comme ça...
> 
> 
> Va à carrefour, achète toi un pc avec XP et va sur msn et fais des skyblog, ça c'est de l'informatique !
> ...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

heroe a dit:


> bientôt p4bl0 aussi mechant que tatouille


mais c'est pas de la m&#233;chancet&#233; !!!


C'est juste quand tu r&#233;pond, que tu file un lien et que la personne en face te dit (en gros) "mais t'es con l&#233;on" alors qu'il n'y connait rien...

C'est pas un mal de ne pas savoir ce genre de chose, si on ne s'y int&#233;resse pas, personne na va venir te le raconter. Mais quand on sais pas, on se la ram&#232;ne pas, c'est tout.


Faut quand m&#234;me avouer que "Merci mais Q &#233;mule que du pc alors que je vais &#233;muler du linux." c'est digne d'une citation du jour !



Et je pense que tatouille &#231;a doit &#234;tre la m&#234;me chose quand tu dit qu'il est "m&#233;chant", il doit juste mal prendre le fait qu'on lui dise "ce que tu me dit &#231;a marche pas, regarde" et qu'en fait la personne n'a pas lu correctement, n'a pas suivi les conseil de tatouille comme il faut.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

bon deux choses pour Q je savais pas mais je suis anti PC donc je voudrais si possible si sa exite un émulateur gratuit et de deux regarde sous mon avatar il y a marqué "membre junior" voilà la discussion peut reprendre maintenant que tout est clair dans nos têtes.


----------



## heroe (28 Décembre 2006)

Je faisais de l'humour. :rateau: 
je suis fan de tes interventions,
celle de tatouille aussi.

Je trouvais juste que tu t'etais un peu emballé...


> Va à carrefour, achète toi un pc avec XP et va sur msn et fais des skyblog, ça c'est de l'informatique !



Sinon, pour zouzou3424...
Q est gratuit... Restons calme.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> bon deux choses pour Q je savais pas mais je suis anti PC donc je voudrais si possible si sa exite un émulateur gratuit et de deux regarde sous mon avatar il y a marqué "membre junior" voilà la discussion peut reprendre maintenant que tout est clair dans nos têtes.


C'est pas parce que tu es membre junior que tu ne devrait pas savoir ceci ou cela 
&#231;a veut juste dire que t'as pas post&#233; beaucoup sur MacG (ou que t'es inscrit depuis pas longtemps), &#231;a n'a aucun rapport avec ton niveau 


Ensuite comme te le dit heroe, Q est gratuit, en fait Q est un logiciel libre (va lire l'article c'est super int&#233;ressant !!)


----------



## Warflo (28 Décembre 2006)

En fait tu voudrais faire de la virtualisation, pas de l'émulation.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui plutôt de la virtualisation.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> Oui plutôt de la virtualisation.


Alors il y a Mac-on-Mac (http://maconmac.bastix.net/)

mais il n'y a pas de support officiel de linux


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ben alors utilise Q, mais attend toi à ce que ça soit leeeeeennnnnt...



pour info il y a un an sur un G4 1GHz je pense que j'étais arrivé à 17 heures pour lancer Ubuntu la première fois; la première fois prend toujours beaucoup de temps car il a plein de choses à faire et je pense que Q/Qemu ont bien évolué depuis mais ça calme


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:


> pour info il y a un an sur un G4 1GHz je pense que j'étais arrivé à 17 heures pour lancer Ubuntu la première fois; la première fois prend toujours beaucoup de temps car il a plein de choses à faire et je pense que Q/Qemu ont bien évolué depuis mais ça calme


sachant qu'en plus il a un G3 pas un G4 

vaut mieux la virtualisation*, ou l'install d&#233;finitiv 

* mais mac on mac ne propose m&#234;me pas de tuto pour faire une VM linux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

comme je suis un membre junior mon G3 n'a pas d'internet mais je prends le G4 de ma mère pour internet donc en fait j'ai eu peu deux ordi.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> comme je suis un membre junior mon G3 n'a pas d'internet mais je prends le G4 de ma mère pour internet donc en fait j'ai eu peu deux ordi.


tu mettra internet sur ton ordi quand tu sera plus un membre junior ?? un conseil mon gars, va t'amuser au bar, tu postera plus vite  

sinon je voit pas le rapport avec le reste de la discussion  


Tu pense faire quoi finalement ?
. tenter le remplacement de mac os sur ton G3 par ubuntu (sachant que le support du G3 est moyen)
. ou alors essayer de faire marche ubuntu sur mac-on-mac ?


----------



## Warflo (29 Décembre 2006)

Si tu veux juste tester Linux, pourquoi ne teste tu pas juste le live-cd ? d'accord tu reboot, mais tu n'as rien a installer, et quasiment rien a configurer.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de fouiller dans mon dossier application et j'ai trouvé Virtual PC.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:


> Je viens de fouiller dans mon dossier application et j'ai trouvé Virtual PC.


c'est un &#233;mulateur racheter par microsoft, je ne l'ai jamais essay&#233; mais on dit qu'il est plus optimis&#233; que Q.

Essaye avec &#231;a, mais m&#234;me optimiser &#224; mort &#231;a va ramer


----------

